

Thorsten Heins: BlackBerry 10 Will Eliminate the Need for Laptops - techvibes
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/thorsten-heins-blackberry-10-will-eliminate-the-need-for-laptops-2012-11-13

======
zoowar
Now it's sure to fail.

